# Anyone fitted a roof hatch over the drop down bed in a B544?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Heading says it all really !!!

I am thinking about adding a (clear) Fiamma type opening roof hatch on the sloping front section of the roof. My thought process being that when I am in warmer climes in the summer I will be able to leave this hatch open at night, thus getting a bit of through flow ventilation and thereby staying a bit cooler whilst visiting the sandman!! :wink: .

I am a fairly competent DIYer, having fitted pop up glass roofs into a couple of cars (who remembers them I wonder??  ) in the dim and distant past.

Has anyone here fitted one?? Any hints or tips would be gratefully received (I know I musnt leave it open whilst under way before anyone tells me that nugget!!)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi again Mr Plodd!! I had a hatch fitted centrally above the drop down bed by Hymer UK when I bought my B544 from them new in June 2000. It was the same make as the other hatches. I think it would be easily fitteed by a competent diyer. Make sure it is fitted centrally and you should not find any aluminium or steel sections in the way! By the way despite this hatch we still found it desirable to remove the material which connects the bed base to the roof, and forms a curtain all around the front and sides of the dropped down bed. This gives us lots of ventilation around the bed at night, and lets me peep out the front curtain at night to investigate funny noises without getting out of bed! I can also put my specs and my book and empty teacup down on top of the dash when ready to go to sleep!!!


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh dear I have just realised that the Hymer B544 you have may not be the base "Classic" model I have. If so then my advice is not necessarily relevant as the non Classic model has a fibreglass roof of a different front profile to the Classic, which has a flat aluminium panel front roof. Sorry about that!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Surely someone out there has fitted an extra rooflight ??

(Just to bump this thread to top again)


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi mr plodd,

is it the flat angled roof or the more modern curved one?
simon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simon

Its the flat angled aluminium roof on a '97 B544.

Its only now that I have realised (after paying a bit more attention yo other Hymers) there are a number of different roof profiles. I had just assumed they were all like mine!!!

Just to confirm that my roof is totally flat. 

There are a few rooflights available of Ebay BUT they all have built in ventilation. I dont think they would suit becuase whilst under way there would (I suspect) be a howling gale through them due to the fact the hatch would be angled into the slipstream, also the windage might force rain etc through and that would not be good!!!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

fairly straight forward to fit, centralize on roof, measure and mark carefully - at least 4 times!, drill holes at corners - nervously - and join up with jigsaw. close eyes, place new rooflight in opening and whilst keeping fingers, toes and any other part of anatomy which can be crossed, open eyes to see how well it fits. :lol: :lol: clean roof, seal with non setting mastic, screw fixings from inside and fit trim. clean off any excess mastic.
i agree that a ventilated rooflight would probably not be best but they are used on the roof and it still travels at the same speed as the rest of the 'van. put a post in the classifieds to see if anyone has a spare.

cheers
simon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simon

Thanks for that, its pretty much what I had thought of doing. My main concern was if there was a reinforcing bar or something hidden within the roof that I needed to be aware of prior to putting a sodding great hole in the roof!!!!

I am still a bit unsure about a venitaled rooflight, bearing in mind that it will be angled into the wind (as opposed to the other roof vents that are at 90 degrees to it) my other concern is water ingress. Not through the actual fitting 'cos the mastic will prevent that but through the ventilation holes etc. That was the main reason for the post to see if anyone HAD fitted a "normal" rooflight there and what the inplications were as far wind and rain !!!

All a bit scary though, the thought of hacking a hole in Myrtles (the motorhomes) roof


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

My old Hymer 544 had a flat alloy roof and I fitted a Fiamma roof fan into it no problem at all. Just remember the old saying measure twice, cut once!
We found the fan fantastic in hot weather as we could run it on low speed to keep us cool at night. During the day we would leave it on when the van was locked up, it made an amazing difference. Oh, got the power supply from the back of the light fitting. 

Fitting a Hiki is easy just make sure you use plenty of adhesive as its hard to fix a leak afterwards.

Best of luck Wobby


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

When I had the rooflight fitted to my 544 classic with the sloping aluminium roof I instructed that it was to be fitted with the "hinge" aligned parallel to the sides of the van, unlike the existing rooflights on the flat part of the roof. This means that it is less likely to try to open when travelling at high speed or in strong headwinds. In ten years use it has given no problems. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jocie

Many thanks for that tip. Was it a hatch with built in ventilation or "just" a hinged flap that seals completely??

I am just a bit worried that if its like the one over the bathroom it will generate a lot of noise and draught when I am under way. (and just maybe let the rain in. (Any chance you could pm me a picture ???? ) 

I had thought a clear (or tinted) hatch similar to the "main" one in the lounge area (but not as large) would be better, that way I could look at the stars at night through it !!!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Jocie
> 
> Many thanks for that tip. Was it a hatch with built in ventilation or "just" a hinged flap that seals completely??
> 
> ...


My Hymer is not a 544, (it's an E650) and, it has a flat roof, however, I had a mini-heki fitted above the bed area and replaced the existing roof vent above the kitchen area with a "fantastic fan". It makes a world of difference both in "opening up" the sleeping area and improving ventilation.

Haven't had any big problems with hatch opening, except in very high winds, and I'm not daft enough to leave it open when the wind gets up that high, or in letting in rain. It's hinged at the front and fastens down quite snugly with no wind noise or draughts when driving.

I've attached a photgraph so you can see where the mini-heki is in relation to the main living accom. overhead vent. The white bump to the right, towards the rear is the "fantastic fan"

Both fitted by Peter Hambilton - 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ at Preston. Not cheap, but worth every penny. For the avoidance of doubt, I have no connection apart from being a satisfied customer, as are many members of this forum.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I would consider fitting any of the omnistor/fiamma range of roof lights with the hinge side at the front of the van. The type found on caravan toilets would not be suitable 
When you cut the hole it will need reinforcing with a timber strips, thickness to equal to the roof insulation. Typical size say 30mm thick x 20mm width. 
The strips will stop the roof section closing up when you tighten the fixing clamps 
If you log into the omnistor web site there are detailed fitting instructions in the down load section 
Good luck 
Roger


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mrplodd!

Just for reference, plus I needed to investigate this site myself...

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/leisure-vehicles/Rooflights/

If it were my vehicle, and bearing in mind that I have fitted gas fires, fridges and skylights in the past, I'd do it myself. :roll: 8O


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

The hatch I had fitted is identical to the other factory fitted hatches on my 544 classic, and is therefore ventilated. I made a mistake in my previous post inasmuch as ALL the (three) hatches are oriented so that the hinges are parallel to the sides of the van. There is not a makers name on them that I can find. There is also of course a very large central winding up clear hatch. The other hatches are opaque.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Many many thanks to everyone who has taken the time and trouble to respond in such detail to my query.

I am now more than happy that installing a hatch is both practical and possible. (and more importantly there is nothing lurking within the roof that I need to be aware of.)

Thanks again


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

This is a really old thread, but did you install a skylight over your drop down bed? If so centrally, or more over where your head would be? I'm wondering if there's any structure in that sloping roof that needs to be avoided (2002 Hymer Classic). Also tossing up doing it at all (benefits vs drawbacks)/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't read the thread but my immediate reaction is - another possibility for water ingress....


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I had already bought one and had it ready to install. I did it about a week ago one day while on a French aire. Put in with one side on the vehicle centre line so it's pretty much over chest area. About 200mm down from where the sloping roof meets the main part of the roof (in retrospect, I'd prefer it further down the slope - pretty much in the middle of it, particularly if there's two of you in the bed).

The roof there is like the rest, just sandwich panel - no struts, so you can place it where you like. Of course it could leak, but that's a silly reason not to install it (or anything else you want on the roof). Just do it right and keep an eye on it and redo the sealing if it ages. I've just done the main one and renewed the kitchen skylight. It's no big deal.

It's surprisingly useful and nice having it there. Lightens up the 'bedroom'. Nice being able to adjust it without having to get out of bed.


----------

